# Why is No Support Offered to Members that Report Threads or Offensive pm's



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

if the site rule apply why is not a remedy offered 
and i heard the report box has 700 unanswered reports
mean while members are still sitting waiting for the calvary that is hit or miss
im not trying to start a hate or troll thread i got someone that i have been reporting that i dont even talk since i met him a month ago till tonight 
i reached my snapping point but im trying to live by rules as best i can 


so if some says fuck u to your face enough times and u snap then u get infraction
like a guy trying to steal from u and u call cops they dont come and eventually u have to stand up


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> if the site rule apply why is not a remedy offered
> and i heard the report box has 700 unanswered reports
> mean while members are still sitting waiting for the calvary that is hit or miss
> im not trying to start a hate or troll thread i got someone that i have been reporting that i dont even talk since i met him a month ago till tonight
> ...



700 "unanswered reports". i have never heard of "unanswered reports". i am not aware of any type of report data base. when a post is reported i get an email notification. much like a thread update email. it supplies me with a link to the reported post. from there it can be decided if action needs to be taken. there is no "list" to check off once i view a reported post so where the "700 unanswered reports" came from i don not know.

you aren't telling stories thru rumors again are you?

i just checked my email. i had 4 reported posts. 3 were spam, one for a minor on site. that was all i got.


i'm gonna go see if i can find a "report box".


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

i emailed u personally and sent the pm with it when i seen u were online 




fdd2blk said:


> 700 "unanswered reports". i have never heard of "unanswered reports". i am not aware of any type of report data base. when a post is reported i get an email notification. much like a thread update email. it supplies me with a link to the reported post. from there it can be decided if action needs to be taken. there is no "list" to check off once i view a reported post so where the "700 unanswered reports" came from i don not know.
> 
> you aren't telling stories thru rumors again are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i emailed u personally and sent the pm with it when i seen u were online


you have my email address?


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

meant pmed u 




fdd2blk said:


> you have my email address?


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

still no response to the harrassment ?


----------



## That 5hit (May 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you have my email address?


looks like someone has a stalker


OAN
i just saw the roommate last night............. not bad, it wasn't as good as swf, but still good


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> still no response to the harrassment ?


still no reported posts in my email.


----------



## toastycookies (May 19, 2011)

reported.....


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

i sent in to your inbox not thro reports since i havent seen that work
if i send it again will u look i sent 3 more after that too 
maybe u put me on ignore lol



fdd2blk said:


> still no reported posts in my email.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i sent in to your inbox not thro reports since i havent seen that work
> if i send it again will u look i sent 3 more after that too
> maybe u put me on ignore lol


try putting him on IGNORE and stop responding to his comments.


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

he is posting like that on every thread he is on fighting and threatening people
and i say just ignore someone breaking rules im not trying to rehash im just confuse what rules apply if he cusses me ok if i cuss back is that ok 
or does he report me and i get in trouble im just confused i seen rules and it doesnt cover this




fdd2blk said:


> try putting him on IGNORE and stop responding to his comments.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> he is posting like that on every thread he is on fighting and threatening people
> and i say just ignore someone breaking rules im not trying to rehash im just confuse what rules apply if he cusses me ok if i cuss back is that ok
> or does he report me and i get in trouble im just confused i seen rules and it doesnt cover this


you have sent me a bunch of 'snippets' thru pm's. you have refused to use the "report post" button as i have asked. i have offered you the best solution i know. i do not know what more i can do, unless you report the posts which will lead me to the thread that the problems are occurring in.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

toastycookies said:


> basically you're just plain old fucked dude. you can do nothing. welcome to RUI!!!!!1111!!11!1!!! SMILEY FACE


if he offers me some type of link, so i can see how bad it is and where it is starting, i may be able to help. all he's sent is some copied posts from somewhere within the site. i'm too busy replying to this thread to seek them out myself. i am only ONE person.


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

another mod told me not to use report button
you ignore direct reports 
ok i reported them like u said


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

ok, i have received 2 of your "reports". the first one simply sent me to his profile. the second one is to a pm he sent you. "If you put him on your IGNORE list he will no longer be able to pm you." so you can start by putting him on your IGNORE list.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> another mod told me not to use report button
> you ignore direct reports
> ok i reported them like u said



i am here trying to HELP you. i have "ignored" nothing.


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

well i sent his whole pm 
https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14156179
but thats his post



fdd2blk said:


> if he offers me some type of link, so i can see how bad it is and where it is starting, i may be able to help. all he's sent is some copied posts from somewhere within the site. i'm too busy replying to this thread to seek them out myself. i am only ONE person.


----------



## toastycookies (May 19, 2011)

why have so many user's avatars gone missin?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well i sent his whole pm
> https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14156179
> but thats his post


i clicked the link and got this, ..... Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

toastycookies said:


> why have so many user's avatars gone missin?


i removed mine.


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

fdd can i cuss him
then tell him to ignore lol



toastycookies said:


> KABOOM!?
> 
> can i come to the party?


----------



## fabfun (May 19, 2011)

listen im gone im not doing this again have fun with this thread unsub


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

i spent the last hour repeating myself. i have offered all options available. 

thread closed.


----------

